# Ehemalige Lycos-Schmalbandkunden werden zur Kasse gebeten



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93464


> Erste Amtshandlung der Comundo Internet GmbH nach der
> Übernahme der Lycos-Kunden war also offensichtlich, den bisherigen
> Verbindungspreis drastisch zu erhöhen. *Jede Einwahl kostet nun 9,99 Cent,
> abgerechnet wird die Verbindung in Fünf-Minuten-Schritten zu jeweils 49,95 Cent.*


ganz schön happig...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ehemalige Lycos-Schmalbandkunden werden zur Kasse gebeten*

Paixas-GFin M*B* musste wegen einer Babypause ihren Führungsjob im Telefonicavertrieb aufgeben und gründete mit "Paixas" ihr eigenes Unternehmen. Wer aber war der Papa?

Ach so, das passt ja jetzt gar nicht hierher. Obwohl die "Vaterschaft" sowohl bei Kindern als auch bei Firmen als auch bei Geschäftsideen manchmal doch ein spannendes Thema ist... 


Die Comundo z.B., mit GF M*B*


> Eintragung im HR Bielefeld beantragt


 ist ein waschechtes Münchner KindlAllerdings stand dabei ein offenbar nicht bayrischer Geburtshelfer im Kreißsaal:


> Geschäftsführer: Dr. M*, G*, Bonn, *xx.xx.1968


(siehe "Go 69 Great Hampton Street")

Herr M*B* kriegt von mir ein fettes Lesezeichen spendiert. Im A(ka)rchiv...
Telefonica & Lycos ist wiederum ein anderes Thema.

Bei heise hat M*B* offenbar Referenzen.


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ehemalige Lycos-Schmalbandkunden werden zur Kasse gebeten*

Nun wird gerudert ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ehemalige Lycos-Schmalbandkunden werden zur Kasse gebeten*

mit nur einem Ruder in der Hand...


> Die Erstattung erfolge ohne Anerkenntnis einer Rechtspflicht auf Kulanzbasis, da dem Unternehmen weder die Vertragsbedingungen noch die Daten der registrierten Nutzer bekannt gewesen seien. *Freuen dürfen sich aber nur die ehemaligen Vertragskunden von Lycos*. Nutzer, die sich im Internet-by-Call-Verfahren ohne Vertrag eingewählt hatten, erhalten keine Gutschrift.


----------



## dvill (6 August 2007)

*AW: Ehemalige Lycos-Schmalbandkunden werden zur Kasse gebeten*

Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen rät.


----------



## Gluko (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ehemalige Lycos-Schmalbandkunden werden zur Kasse gebeten*

Jetzt die Nächsten:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93464


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Surfen für 61,98 Euro pro Stunde*
> Nach der Übernahme von über 200 Internet-by-Call-Zugängen macht der Provider Comundo Kasse: Kunden, die diese Nummern nutzen, müssen seit dem gestrigen Mittwoch 99,99 Cent pro Minute und 1,99 Euro pro Einwahl zahlen.



Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ehemalige Lycos-Schmalbandkunden werden zur Kasse gebeten*

Da wird der Schampus fließen bei diesen B***


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ehemalige Lycos-Schmalbandkunden werden zur Kasse gebeten*

updates

http://www.test.de/themen/computer-telefon/meldung/-/1613518/1613518/
(vom 21.12.07)


> Früher eingerichtete Internetzugänge ohne Kontrolle des Tarifs erneut zu nutzen, ist oft ruinös teuer. Beispiel: 666net-Internetzugänge. Sofort nach der Übernahme durch die Comundo Internet GmbH in Bielefeld stieg der Preis mancher Zugänge erst auf fast 25 Cent pro Minute und liegt inzwischen sogar bei fast ein Euro pro Minute zuzüglich 1,99 Euro pro Einwahl. Für eine Stunde Surfen stehen am Ende 61,98 Euro auf der Telefonrechnung.





> Die Ausnutzung der Fehlvorstellung von Surfern, dass sich die einst günstigen Gebühren schon so stark nicht geändert haben werden, begründet nach Auffassung von Verbraucheranwälten außerdem Betrugsverdacht. Bisher allerdings liegen bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft in Bielefeld keine Strafanträge vor. Die Behörde prüft jetzt, ob sie von Amts wegen Ermittlungen einleitet.





> Soeben hat laut heise online Comundo-Geschäftsführer Dr. M*B* Stellung genommen. Er behauptet: Die übernommenen Tarife kosteten bereits vor der Übernahme größtenteils über 10 Cent pro Minute und zusätzlich über 1 Euro pro Einwahl. Die Tarife seien nicht für normale Surfer gedacht. Es handle sich um Internetzugänge *„für spezielle Projekte, verbunden mit besonderen Services“*


Was meint B* damit? Mehrwertdienste? Abgerechnet über die Einwahlnummer? Suspekt, suspekt... Was sagt die Bundesnetzagentur dazu?

[edit: Hier ist heise: 





> Die Tarife seien nicht für die Allgemeinheit gedacht, auf der Homepage komme Comundo lediglich der Veröffentlichungspflicht nach. Die Seite und damit die teuren Zugänge werden laut B* nicht beworben.


 - soweit OT M*B*]

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2008/kw01/s28327.html (31.12.07)


> Ein Betrug im Sinne von § 263 StGB liegt nicht bloß vor, wenn ein durch Täuschung erregter Irrtum zur Bereicherung des Täters führt. Auch das Ausnutzen einer Fehlvorstellung des Opfers reicht aus. Im Wortlaut des Gesetzes: Unterhaltung eines Irrtums durch Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen."



Nachtrag von heute (1)


> Wie erwartet ist heute die Sugar Telecom mit teuren Tarifen gestartet. Die ehemalige Homepage von Faventia ist hingegen nicht mehr erreichbar. (...) Statt der bisher im Impressum von Sugar Telecom als Geschäftsführerin benannten "L* M*" steht an dieser Stelle nun Herr M*B*, der auch Geschäftsführer bei Comundo ist.


Nachtrag von heute (2)


> Die Homepage von Faventia ist nun wieder erreichbar, zeigt aber nun anscheinend dieselben Inhalte wie paixas.de
> Diese Inhalte sind auch auf der Homepage von one2surf sichtbar, einer weiteren Marke der H3 Netservice GmbH, die möglicherweise ebenfalls übernommen wurde.



zum Nachlesen:
http://www.heise.de/resale/news/meldung/mail/93464
Die 0900 der Paixas gehört Questnet 
Die 0900 der Sugar Telecom (2,99 Euro/min, Danke, Berlin!) ist von NummernX
h**p://www.sugar-telecom.de/2.html

seit 2005 kennt man sich mit Tariferhöhungen aus
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw40/s18848.html

Ob sich 2008 mal der Herr Verbraucherminister für so was interessieren wird?

666net.de führt derzeit zu comundo.de mit einer kryptischen Botschaft 





> Seit Mitte November haben wir die inaktive Vermarktung in Form der Veröffentlichung einiger Alttarife anderer Firmen übernommen. Seit dem 01.01.2008 befinden sich diese Alttarife, die unter der Homepage http://www.666net.de veröffentlicht wurden, nicht mehr in der inaktiven Vermarktung unserer Firma. Die Vermarktung wurden an den Eigentümer zurückgegeben.



[Einwurf: Verantwortungsunklarheiten gab es ja bereits im Juli:


> "Lycos wusste ganz genau, dass eine Preiserhöhung geplant war", sagte Beforth gegenüber heise online. Ein Lycos-Sprecher gab an, dem Unternehmen hätten "keine konkreten Informationen über Umfang und Zeitpunkt geplanter Preiserhöhungen" vorgelegen. Comundo hatte nach der Übernahme der Zugänge bei erster Gelegenheit den Preis für die Einwahl um rund das Zehnfache erhöht.


 ]

Nur die neuen alten Eigentümer scheinen das noch nicht bemerkt zu haben, ein Beispiel:


> Ab Mittwoch, 14.11.2007 ist der Betreiber unserer übrigen nicht mehr aktiv vermarkteten Produkte die Comundo Internet GmbH.
> Über die aktuell gültigen Preise der Comundo Internet GmbH bitten wir Sie um Besuch der Homepage w*w.666net.de.


steht zB auf: h**p://www.surf-n-save.de/?p=46
Der GF der Firma war übrigens mal der Herr S* K*, dem gehört auch jnoch die Domain. Als GF genannt ist dort aber M*M*B*M*.
Die Namen der Firmen dieser Herren kennt man, wenn man sich länger mit dem Problem plötzlich überhöhter Preise beschäftigt:
123getonline (Platinum GmbH, Intelicom), Activinet,...
Ohne anti-israelisch klingen zu wollen: israelische Geschäftsführer von Düsseldorfer Telefonfirmen, da rollen sich mir traditionell die Zehennägel bis unters Ohrläppchen... 

 s.a. "Das 123getonline-Debakel"

zuvor hieß es in einem von einem "MB" verfassten pdf


> Betreiber der unten aufgeführten Tarife ist ab dem 14.11.2007 die COMUNDO Internet GmbH. Mit der Einwahl akzeptieren Sie
> unsere jeweils gültigen Preise und Geschäftsbedingungen, die Sie auf unserer Homepage unter www.666net.de finden.


Dieses ist noch abrufbar unter
h**p://www.666net.cabanova.de/assets/download/666net_Alttarife.pdf

PPS: Interessant ist auch der Link zum Mailzugfang der "Sugar Telecom"
h**p://www.sugar-telecom.de/5.html
= h**ps://mail.axero.net/faventia/src/login.php

PPPS: Die Hamburger H3-Netservice GmbH wurde übrigens schon 2005 gegründet. Damals noch mit anderem Geschäftsführer, anderem Namen (H3 Musicfactory) und anderem Geschäftszweck (Vertrieb von Musik über das Internet).
Den neuen Geschäftszweck gab es erst 2007. 

Am 10.5.2005 wurde verkündet:


> Die H3 netservice GmbH hat zum 01.05.2005 das Geschäft der Axero AG mit den Marken NGI, Faventia und Ay-net gekauft. Über den Kaufpreis wurde Stillschweigen vereinbart.


Dass die Firma diesen Namen trägt und diesen GF hat, stand damals noch gar nicht im Handelsregister. Was genau wann beschlossen wurde, lässt sich leider nicht eindeutig rekonstruieren 





> Die Gesellschafterversammlungen vom *28.04.2005* und *21.06.2005* haben die Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in den §§ 1 Abs. (1) (Firma) und 14 (Bekanntmachungen) beschlossen. Neue Firma: H³ netservice GmbH. Ausgeschieden: Geschäftsführer: K*, G*, Hamburg, Bestellt: Geschäftsführer: H*, K*, Hamburg


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ehemalige Lycos-Schmalbandkunden werden zur Kasse gebeten*

Man beachte auch mal die Tatsache, dass man immer wieder über den Namen eines der größten Telefonunternehmens stolpert. MB war da ja auch mal tätig. Ein anderer MB ist dort sogar ein hohes Tier geworden, obwohl er nicht mal die Landessprache spricht. Dafür saß er zuvor an den entscheidenden europäischen Schalthebeln. Es gäbe Stoff für Romane hier...

*Vielleicht findet sich ja wenigstens ein Medienvertreter, der einen Teil dieser Geschichte erzählt... auch wenn sie hier nur etwas schwer leserlich dargestellt werden kann. Google hilft... *


----------



## UlliZ (10 Januar 2008)

*Ehemalige Faventia-Schmalbandkunden werden ebenfalls zur Kasse gebeten*

Hallo!

Nachdem Kunden der Faventia (H3-Netservice GmbH) seit 01.01.2008 auf die noch in der Gründungsphase befindliche "Sugar Telekom GmbH" umgeswitcht wurden, mit "neuen, noch aktuelleren" Tarifen, die ein Einwahlentgelt von 10 Cent neu einführen und zusätzlich 10 Cent/Minute, und nach dem (erwartungsgemäß) jetzt über die DTE-Rechnung abgerechnet wurde (vorher: mit Vertrag, über Bankeinzug vom Konto) steht dort sicher auch bald, wenn die übrigen Janaurrechnungen bei den Kunden sind, mächtig Ärger an.

Abgerechnet wird über comundo, die Verbindung soll gelaufen sein über Verbindungen über 01075 Telecom GmbH.


Frage @alle:

Ist es zulässig, eine Nummer, hier die 01935-2110, über die ein Anbieter F. eine vertragsmäßige Abrechnung mit fest vereinbaren Konditionen liefert, nach "Beendigung" dieser Lieferung per Kündigung durch eine versandte e-mail (die ich nur zufällig las, weil ich eigentlich diese Anbieter-e-mails, die bisher nur Werbung enthielten, ungelesen gelöscht habe) einfach in den offenen Internet-by-call-Betrieb umzuschalten, ohne Ankündigung, die Kunden darüber sogar bewußt, im Kündigungsschreiben des Betreibers F., im Unklaren lassend, und das mit vorher nicht angekündigten, aber äußerst saftigen Gebühren?

Ich jedenfalls werde nicht zahlen und lasse das Ganze, genau wie damals bei dieser "avanio"-Masche (ebenfalls über comundo abgerechnet), auf mich zukommen, interessiert beobachtend.

Zusammenfassung: die „neue“ Masche der Abzocke im Internet sind jetzt also nicht mehr nur teure Abos, 24 Monate im Voraus zu bezahlende SMS-Kontingente, schnell wechselnde Tarife im Stunden-, Tages- oder Wochentakt oder 0190-er Nummern bzw. Dialer,  sondern der Aufbau einer Kundenbeziehung mit einem günstigen Tarif über einen längeren Zeitraum, so dass der Kunde sich vor plötzlichem Tarifwechsel in Sicherheit wähnt. Dann zerstört man diese Kundenbeziehung bewusst, um kurzfristig abzukassieren, also durch Wechsel der Firma mit extrem erhöhten Preisen binnen weniger Wochen (bis der Kunde es bemerkt hat) richtig kräftig abzuzocken, mit Preisen, die um 1.000 bis 2.000% über Marktniveau liegen.

Man kann vor solchen Abzockmethoden, die immer wieder variiert werden, gar nicht oft genug warnen.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ehemalige Lycos-Schmalbandkunden werden zur Kasse gebeten*

Comundo - harte Bandagen

http://drms.de/keineSau/index.php/2008/01/28/comundo-harte-bandagen/


----------

